# Costochondral junction = Inter Joint?



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 4, 2008)

Doc does a pain injection into a patient's costochondral junction and wants to code this as an intermediate joint injection. Does this sound right? I'm not sure that the costochondral area fits as an intermediate joint. What do you think?


----------

